# Laptop to TV connection problems



## andyd118 (May 30, 2007)

Sorry guys, dont know if this is in the right section or not, but i was wondering if any one could shed a bit of light on a major annoying problem im having.
I am trying to connect my Acer laptop to my Samsung SP4346HF rear projection 1080i HDTV ready tv, via a VGA to Component cable. 
However, i am struggling on the settings, as i dont really understand the way to go about it. I have played around with a few of them, and amongst all the tuning lines, I can just make out the screen.My tv doesnt let me tune it at all, and i cant any other way to fix this. Do i have to download any drivers, or any other software required with maybe different resolution or refresh rate setting on there?
Any help would be greatly appreciated, as im so close to getting the picture, but no cigar.

Many Thanks:upset:


----------



## Comtrad (Sep 21, 2006)

Do you have a HD output from your video card? VGA won't do the job.


----------



## andyd118 (May 30, 2007)

Im not sure to be honest, how do i find that out. What cable can i use if VGA wont do it?


----------



## Comtrad (Sep 21, 2006)

What kind of video card output do you have available? S-Video will work, but you won't get the HD picture.


----------



## andyd118 (May 30, 2007)

I dont know to be honest, how do i find that out?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You want 1366x720 to connect to that unit. I don't find that model anywhere listed, does it have a VGA input? I have a Samsung 50" plasma, and I've connected my computer using the VGA and the HDMI connection without issue. One problem might be the ability of the Acer laptop to run at 1366x720 resolution.


----------



## andyd118 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice folks, those transcoder boxes look a little bit to pricey for me at the moment. What other roads could i go down to try? Ive read about the s-video cables, which on my tv I have an s-video input, would this work, and can you get a VGA - S-video cable?
My Laptop is an Acer travelmate, and my tv is a Samsung SP4346HF 43 "Rear projection 1080i Ready?


----------

